# Meinung zu Haftbefehl



## Tristana (11. November 2010)

Mich würde mal eure Meinung zu Haftbefehl intressieren.

Freunde meinen ja der wäre DER SHIT.

Irgendwie find ich den aber schlecht.

Hörprobe:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9g6q0wd3uM


----------



## Gerti (11. November 2010)

Definitiv NICHT meine Musik.

Vondaher müssen mal die HipHop Experten hier das analysieren, bei mir kommt nichts objektives bei rum


----------



## Lari (11. November 2010)

Bei "ihr Ficker, Bass Untergrund..." hab ich aufgehört zu hören


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2010)

an sich sogar ganz lustig, und die leute in meiner klassen schwören drauf! , aber nicht mein fall, auch wenn ich es trotzdem doch ganz lustig find :>


----------



## Deathstyle (11. November 2010)

Naja.
Der Text ist 0815 Prolloscheiße, Criz hat nen guten Flow und teilweise nette Wortspiele bei ner recht aggressiven Stimme, passt eigentlich ist aber nicht mein HipHop.
Haftbefehl ist ja wohl voll lächerlich, der klingt wie Buddy Ogün mit nurnoch einem Ei, oh hilfe.. Textlich setzt er noch einen drauf, aber leider lässt er die Wortspiele weg und ist damit wirklich nur schlecht.

/e halt sehr Mainstream, heißt ja nicht das es schlecht ist, heißt aber auch das keine wirkliche innovation drin ist, weder textlich noch iwie anders vom style her.


----------



## Thoor (11. November 2010)

Nicht schonwieder so ein halbstarker Gangsta Rappa bitte


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2010)

Die Stimme von Haftbefehl finde ich ziemlich schlecht. Klingt so richtig nervig.
Criz ist ganz okay.


----------



## patrick02 (14. November 2010)

Nunja.Sowas ist out!


----------



## Sunyo (14. November 2010)

Jetzt habe ich Angst vor Frankfurt. o.o


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (16. November 2010)

Meine Meinung dazu ist: Wenn mans nötig hat...


----------



## Sljivovica (18. November 2010)

ich muss leider auch sagen, dass mich seine musik eher zum lachen bringt


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2010)

Ach du sch ... was ist das ... WAH


----------



## Thoor (18. November 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach du sch ... was ist das ... WAH



Das mein lieber ZAM sollte irgendwann mal deine Rente bezahlen.

Wo wir uns dafür bedanken können wissen glaub ich alle.


----------



## frufoo (19. November 2010)

ich liebe hiphop und rap und hör nix anderes. aus diesem grund finde ich das lied echt nich gut!!!!


----------



## Tikume (19. November 2010)

"Ey isch muss an mein Handy - Ferngespräch Kolumbien!"

Wie geil ist das denn


----------



## NexxLoL (19. November 2010)

Was soll man davon halten, bei mir auf der Schule sind auch genug Leute die den Scheiß hören, aber was soll man machen ^^
BTW, es geht noch erbärmlicher:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=FYGlvLwSZ7s[/youtube]


----------



## Cookie Jar (11. Dezember 2010)

Hmm Shit eigentlich hätte ich gedacht das Gangster-Rap der Sack zugeschnürt wurde ,also das von diesen Im spießer Reihenhaus aufgewachsen aber sich trotzdem Ghetto fühlen Wangstern keiner mehr Mucke macht weil es sich nich mehr rentiert aber was solls, solang ich  die Werbung von ihrem Rotz Album nich  im Fehrnseh sehe .............


----------



## Schrottinator (12. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt, das ist voll der SHIT, im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.   




Edit: Seit wann ist Offenbach ein Gettho?


----------



## Ihateyou (12. Dezember 2010)

Haftbefehl nimmt doch eh keiner Ernst.
Wenn ich Gangsterrap will, dann hör ich Kollegah, das ist wenigstens noch lustig.


----------



## skyline930 (12. Dezember 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ach du sch ... was ist das ... WAH



Jap, das hab ich mir bei dem ersten Frame des Videos gedacht, als es noch am laden war :O



Thoor schrieb:


> Das mein lieber ZAM sollte irgendwann mal deine Rente bezahlen.



Ich glaub eher wir als Renter werden für deren Hartz 4 drauflegen dürfen >.>


Ganz ehrlich: Ich hab nix gegen guten HipHop oder Rap. Aber das ist ... Brechreiz in (nicht-)musikalischer Form


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Dezember 2010)

Ihateyou schrieb:


> Haftbefehl nimmt doch eh keiner Ernst.



Ich hab genug Leute auf meiner Schule die das Gegenteil behaupten würden :>


----------



## TrollJumper (8. Januar 2011)

DER schrieb:


> Ich hab genug Leute auf meiner Schule die das Gegenteil behaupten würden :>



Die nehmen nen Kerl mit einer Stimme wie Heidi Klum ernst?
Respekt.... oder einfach dämlich. Also mir gefällts nich. 
Ich werd eh nie verstehen was alle an dieser Pseudo-Gangster-Kacke einige so toll finden. Ich finds einfach nur lächerlich wenn ich manchmal seh' wie die Leute so auf Gangster machen.


----------



## NexxLoL (10. Januar 2011)

Am lächerlichsten finde ich ja immer noch die Kommentare.
z.B: 
 239 opfa stehen nicht unter tatverdacht&#65279; (der hat dann noch 6 Daumen nach oben xD)


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Januar 2011)

Schlecht,ich hör son bisschen deutschrap aber der ist wirklich schlecht.
Genauso wie seine anti amerikainischen und anti israelischen lyrics usw.
Siehe seinen song "free palestine"

Schon teilweise diskriminierend die ganze nummer.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2011)

Nur weil du Jude bist Vanth  Wie dem auch sei, es geht wenn man den Typen nicht zu ernst nimmt, geht das doch schon klar. Ist natürlich nicht zu vergleichen mit einigen Rap-größen im Deutschrap, aber soooo whack isser ja jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (17. Januar 2011)

Kollegah > Rest

sorry, musste aber sein.


----------



## Silenzz (17. Januar 2011)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Kollegah > Rest
> 
> sorry, musste aber sein.


Du magst Kolle? I <3 U


----------



## Gazeran (17. Januar 2011)

Jaja xD
Kenne den typen (nicht persönlich, sondern die musik) leider viel zu gut...
Ich muss gestehen :/
<--- Kommt aus Offenbach...
Und nunja jeder halbstarke kleine ghetto gangster hört sich das an und findet sich danach kuhl ( JA KUHL! xD)
Ich persönlich finde den einfach nur zum kotzen (und punkt).


----------



## Derrty (18. Januar 2011)

Ich sag nur... 

hör euch mal lieber: 

huss & hodn
waxolutionists
kinderzimmer productions...

und nicht son wannaby gangsterrap aus deutschland *kotz*


----------



## Echrion (25. Juni 2011)

Also ich persönlich bevorzuge es eher in die dunkle Richtung , allerdings lass ich mich auch gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. Ein Kumpel zeigte mir neulich Kollegah und der ist nicht mal schlecht . Irgendwo hab ich das mal aufgeschnappt :" Kollegah rappt Scheiße auf einem hohem sprachlichen Niveau." Der hat auch mal ein Feature mit Haftbefehl gemacht , welches bis auf den Haftbefehl Part super war. 
BTT: Haftbefehl ist meiner Meinung nach nur etwas, was man zwischendurch mal hörn kann , aber circa nach dem dritten Mal wird das echt eintönig.


----------

